# Diogenes Scratching Barrel Zooplus-anyone got this?



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Great Deals on Scratching Posts and Cat Furniture at zooplus: Diogenes Scratching Barrel I keep looking at this and am very tempted but my two do seem to get sick of things quite quickly.They do use the cat tree alot (although not the cave part) and they love going in and out of their cubes and chasing one another.Do your cats use this alot? Is it eternally popular? Decisions decisions......................


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: from me and my 2 

As I type Manny is curled up on top of it


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm looking for something similar, or a more sturdy version of the orange cube, as the boys broke their cube today (after just one week...!!) I turned around and Treacle was chewing the wire!!  Had to bin it... they'd really enjoyed it so want something similar but better made!! I guess the cube is good for small kittens, but not two chubby, boisterous boys in the 2nd half of their 1st year... :001_rolleyes:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> :thumbup: from me and my 2
> 
> As I type Manny is curled up on top of it


Same me and my two and Monty is curled on it currently, he loves it


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh no wish I hadn't look, think I may be making another order to Zooplus


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Arghhhhhh go away "barrel"  I'm trying not to commit to this bl**dy barrel,well,not that one ,but the bigger one from the German "zoo"


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

buffie said:


> Arghhhhhh go away "barrel"  I'm trying not to commit to this bl**dy barrel,well,not that one ,but the bigger one from the German "zoo"


Sorry Buffie. Am currently trying to think where it would go...................


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Bette said:


> Sorry Buffie. Am currently trying to think where it would go...................


That is one of the main reasons I havnt "given in",I dont know where I _can_ put it.It would need to go in the livingroom somewhere and there are already has 2 cat tree's/tunnels a double Cat-It play circuit and boxes of toys


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

buffie said:


> That is one of the main reasons I havnt "given in",I dont know where I _can_ put it.It would need to go in the livingroom somewhere and there are already has 2 cat tree's/tunnels a double Cat-It play circuit and boxes of toys


 Well you'll have to throw the sofa out and sit on then floor, simples


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> That is one of the main reasons I havnt "given in",I dont know where I _can_ put it.It would need to go in the livingroom somewhere and there are already has 2 cat tree's/tunnels a double Cat-It play circuit and boxes of toys


resistance is futile


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Well you'll have to throw the sofa out and sit on then floor, simples


But where would Meeko stretch out for his "snooze"if we chucked the sofa


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

buffie said:


> But where would Meeko stretch out for his "snooze"if we chucked the sofa


There's only one thing for it, you need a bigger house!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> That is one of the main reasons I havnt "given in",I dont know where I _can_ put it.It would need to go in the livingroom somewhere and there are already has 2 cat tree's/tunnels a double Cat-It play circuit and boxes of toys


At least you have this excuse..................

I know EXACTLY where to put it if I succumb..........


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> At least you have this excuse..................
> 
> I know EXACTLY where to put it if I succumb..........


So do I if PF members keep mentioning "barrel" :sneaky2:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all I got my barrel yesterday for those of you with big cats I would recommend you get the bigger one Mikki loves it I will post pics later it has 3 roomy compartments for them to play and sleep in 


Viv xx


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the look of the barrel but Zooplus don't seem to be selling it in the larger size. Am I being dense and missing something?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Minkey said:


> I like the look of the barrel but Zooplus don't seem to be selling it in the larger size. Am I being dense and missing something?


You can get the bigger one from the german zooplus site 

I've got the bigger one, I bought it when our zooplus were having a sale on cat trees, so you never know they might do it again .....


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

£37 if you buy it from zooplus.de.
£44 if you buy it from the UK site.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Jenny. I just ordered from the german site. Not only were they on offer, but I got 10% off as it classed me as a new user, so I got a few extras too


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Those who have it,do you find your cats use it more for playing in/in and out of the holes or sleeping on ? Am torn between the barrel or something maybe like this? Little Den Scratching Post: Great Deals on Small Cat Trees at zooplus


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I would say mine is mainly used for sleeping, though they both use it as a scratching post, in fact more than any other scratching post they have! When they are chasing each other, Manny in particular loves to climb up it .... Molly tend's to get half way up and just hang's there


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bette said:


> Those who have it,do you find your cats use it more for playing in/in and out of the holes or sleeping on ? Am torn between the barrel or something maybe like this? Little Den Scratching Post: Great Deals on Small Cat Trees at zooplus


 that is expensive!!


----------



## charbonnel (Apr 14, 2012)

My dear departed cat loved his zooplus cat tree - for climbing and scratching and looking out of the window rather than any sleeping.

I got him the barrel for free from my accumulation of zooplus points. He was only midly interested in it despite it being near the radiator. He was a fussy boy who liked really comfortable beds to sleep on and the top of the barrel wasn't that soft. However I think now it's a newer version with a nicer sleeping area so he might have taken to that.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine both use it as a scratching post, Maudey likes to hide in it, Moo likes to sleep on it, but he also like to sleep in a similar den to the one Bette posted but mine is attached to a Banana Leaf Cat Tree, see below


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

How cute is that last picture?!

I love those banana leaf trees.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Question to MM .... what camera do you have? You take fantastic pictures


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> Question to MM .... what camera do you have? You take fantastic pictures


I have a Nikon D40 (I only ever use it in auto mode) but it is easy when you have good subjects *biased*


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

here we go i have put some pics of Mikki playing with the cat barrel

viv xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Look's like it was a hit


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

just a couple more 

viv xx


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> that is expensive!!


I know!! That's why I said something "like" it ,but not that one.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i have the large one

gali ( 4kg cat)








but fits









newton a couple of months back...








they only use top bit & scratching post - its pretty ragged at back!!!  but...sofa saver! 

must include the best newton sleep pose.... ( aged 4 months ) just because !!!


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

broccoli said:


> i have the large one
> 
> gali ( 4kg cat)
> View attachment 88244
> ...


Haha! That last photo of Newton is hilarious.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Bette said:


> Haha! That last photo of Newton is hilarious.


i know - his middle name was beanbag before that...and it fit!!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

ive seen one of these in a nursey and tempted to buy it, but at the time couldnt think of anywhere in my head to put it lol!
but i would deffo get it looks like a great buy, and theres plenty to do on it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

broccoli said:


> i have the large one
> 
> they only use top bit & scratching post - its pretty ragged at back!!!  but...sofa saver!


Where did you get your's B? It's got funky PURPLE fur........ 

THAT I do like!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I got fed up thinking 'should I? shouldn't I? ' so went ahead and bought the 100cm on Ebay just now. Lets hope it saves the sofa.....


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I got fed up thinking 'should I? shouldn't I? ' so went ahead and bought the 100cm on Ebay just now. Lets hope it saves the sofa.....


I've just been thinking the same thing,did it say what the delivery company is,is it Parcel Force.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I got fed up thinking 'should I? shouldn't I? ' so went ahead and bought the 100cm on Ebay just now. Lets hope it saves the sofa.....


Well that will teach me not to be so indecisive .That must have been the last one as it says that the "listing has ended"


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

buffie said:


> Well that will teach me not to be so indecisive .That must have been the last one as it says that the "listing has ended"


Oh No! I am so sorry ( after all, you have been dithering FAR longer than me) I actually stopped myself buying it last week when we were all talking about it and someone posted the ebay link, as I did not want to 'steal' it from you. I presumed they had plenty as it was still on offer each time ( of many ) that I looked.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh No! I am so sorry ( after all, you have been dithering FAR longer than me) I actually stopped myself buying it last week when we were all talking about it and someone posted the ebay link, as I did not want to 'steal' it from you. I presumed they had plenty as it was still on offer each time ( of many ) that I looked.


I didnt realise it was a "one only" offer as it didnt say anything ,I just assumed since it was a pet outlet selling that they had stock to sell.Oh well my fault for dithering.Might just have to bite the bullet and buy the black one from the "zoo" but not sure ,as it doesnt appear on their site,you have to search for it  Hope your cats enjoy it


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Bette said:


> Great Deals on Scratching Posts and Cat Furniture at zooplus: Diogenes Scratching Barrel I keep looking at this and am very tempted but my two do seem to get sick of things quite quickly.They do use the cat tree alot (although not the cave part) and they love going in and out of their cubes and chasing one another.Do your cats use this alot? Is it eternally popular? Decisions decisions......................


When they get bored of a toy, remove it then re-introduce at a later date, I find this works in sparking new interest in the toy.

It looks great.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> I didnt realise it was a "one only" offer as it didnt say anything ,I just assumed since it was a pet outlet selling that they had stock to sell.Oh well my fault for dithering.Might just have to bite the bullet and buy the black one from the "zoo" but not sure ,as it doesnt appear on their site,you have to search for it  Hope your cats enjoy it


Why not get the cream one from the German site???? If you really do want it.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> Why not get the cream one from the German site???? If you really do want it.


Not sure about ordering from there  Has anyone tried it.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I think I might order one of these! Is the link above for the German site the bigger one???


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oscars mam said:


> I think I might order one of these! Is the link above for the German site the bigger one???


This was the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/229824-zooplus-germany.html

and this is the site www.zooplus.de - Translator Good luck  Sorry yes it is the 100cm one.

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...katzen/kratzbaum_katzenbaum/kratztonne/162885


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

ooh can someone with a massive cat buy it please and road test for me 

I want one but am worried they won't use the caves. I was going to buy the big one from the German site.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh No! I am so sorry ( after all, you have been dithering FAR longer than me) I actually stopped myself buying it last week when we were all talking about it and someone posted the ebay link, as I did not want to 'steal' it from you. I presumed they had plenty as it was still on offer each time ( of many ) that I looked.


they are a seconds outlet with no returns. If it's the one I'm thinking of.

I decided that I'd rather go for the German zoo one as once you take into account exchange rate and the fact that you don't have to pay postage they are about the same price.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Where did you get your's B? It's got funky PURPLE fur........
> 
> THAT I do like!!!!! :thumbup:


zooplus - of course!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

broccoli said:


> zooplus - of course!


Have you had it a wee while then coz they don't have that one now...  Only the cream ones.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

So, the barrel arrived yesterday and it is HUGE!
Lots of excitement from the cats as I dragged it into the house and unwrapped it. Some tentative sniffing and scratching last night but they all slept on my bed as usual overnight, no one choosing the barrel.
This morning since breakfast there has been a positive frenzy of fun and play, cats galloping in and out, up and down and generally having lots of fun *with the bloody cardboard box it came in*:yikes:
Jeez, could have saved myself £60 and bought a big box home from work.
It really is huge, maybe I would have been better going for the 75cm. Will see how we get on with it, I already have visions of it being donated to the Cat rescue for kitten season!
( And the online ebay store I bought it from does sell 'returned' items which they declare as seconds, but both the barrel and the Modkat which I got for £50 were in pristine as new condition so offer good deals )


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I Keep looking at the barrels too! I also had the one on ebay in my watch list


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Looks like you did me a favour PP's,it does sound as though it would have been too big  I have ordered this instead............Medium Cat Trees
Hope the lord and master approves


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

buffie said:


> Looks like you did me a favour PP's,it does sound as though it would have been too big  I have ordered this instead............Medium Cat Trees
> Hope the lord and master approves


It's actually a good height for them to stretch up full length for a scratch, but is pretty wide around. Monty is presently sound asleep on the top deck so at least it is getting some use.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> It's actually a good height for them to stretch up full length for a scratch, but is pretty wide around. Monty is presently sound asleep on the top deck so at least it is getting some use.


Where is the evidence


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

buffie said:


> Where is the evidence


I will try a photo shoot later....3 pounds of catnip, one of valerian, some strategically placed extra strong selotape ( joke) and 6 cats all on the barrel!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> I will try a photo shoot later....3 pounds of catnip, one of valerian, some strategically placed extra strong selotape ( joke) and 6 cats all on the barrel!


Good luck :lol::lol:


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Well,I have finally just ordered it.It was a little bit further reduced so I thought just go for it.  I was supposed to be waiting for Harry's birthday in June but I'll just have to get him something else now won't I?


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I ordered the XXL barrel from the german Zooplus site a couple of weeks or so ago and got an email saying it was no longer in stock so they just cancelled my order. It's still advertised on their site though. Really annoying because I'd ordered several other things at the same time :-(

If anyone knows of a supplier that has the XXL at a good price, apart from ebay, do let me know.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The Minkey said:


> I time :-(
> 
> If anyone knows of a supplier that has the XXL at a good price, apart from ebay, do let me know.


Funnily enough I might have one for sale!
the cats don't dislike it, but still seem to prefer the human furniture:crazy:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we have one similar.. without the edge..

we have recieved an order from zoo this morning.... 2 litter trays.. a carrier.. a large scratch post for the raggies... some biscuits and a toy... delivery man hates us.. zoo love us.....

oh and 2 wall mounted hammocks


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

That barrel looks really good, I'd get one of them if I hadn't just bought the thing below.

I bought this for my moggy, he loves clawing it:

Soria scratching column, 80 cm, beige: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

LucyLastic88 said:


> That barrel looks really good, I'd get one of them if I hadn't just bought the thing below.
> 
> I bought this for my moggy, he loves clawing it:
> 
> Soria scratching column, 80 cm, beige: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Got that one too. It is a decent height. Tia uses hers a lot.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

has anyone else got the Tower Steps Cat Tree from zooplus? I bought it and its very rickety and wobbley. I have a bigger, wider one that is fine. Is it beacause its just one pole?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I really fancy one of these barrels ...........disappointed to read that the large one is now unavailable !!! I think the other one may not be big enough for my wegies


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I really want one of these, it would go very nicely on the landing halfway up the stairs which is where Claude has got into a habit of scratching the carpet. He is a pretty big cat though (5.2kgs) and I wonder if he would be too big for it. - Anyone with a bigger cat have one of these?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

the xxl one is back on if anyone is interested

Diogenes XXL Scratching Barrel: Great Deals on Cat Trees at zooplus!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And this tall scratching post is a really good price now: Great Deals on Cat Trees at Zooplus: Cat Tree Olga

Sorry, a tad random but your link got me browsing


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> And this tall scratching post is a really good price now: Great Deals on Cat Trees at Zooplus: Cat Tree Olga
> 
> Sorry, a tad random but your link got me browsing


I have that one. Neither of them were using it so I got a toy to put on it


so buy it people and stick a toy on it. We are on about toy number 4 now. That was toy number 1. Don't buy one with pink feathers like that one I was picking up feathers everywhere for ages. (it's a video if you click on the image).


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

The best price I've found for the XXL is on the dutch site, 54.90 euros for the one in black. Plus don't you get 10% off your first order?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Zooplus special offer today, 20% off!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Zooplus special offer today, 20% off!!


Or 25% if you have the savings plan!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Total cost with above discounts = £49.32 inc 50p Parcelforce delivery charge.

_Better still, spend an extra £10 and get the 5% stock-up discount too!!!!!_
*Scrap the above - will only accept one discount voucher.*

EDIT: Just tried to rep you for this Jenny but I have to spread meself around again!!!


----------

